# Magnification



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Fixed 4x with a standard plex reticle on my '06 Bergara. I like the clarity and the fact that it's always on the same power.

What scopes do you all use for elk, deer, etc hunting as far as magnification and reticle type. I have personally found that some of the newer ballistic reticles are too busy for me.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This setup is great for the dark timber I would be hunting this year up in the high country. But it will not lend itself to open grass lands and prairie where some engagements may be at longer distances.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Most of my scopes are 3x9, open area shots I might take at 200yds, anything farther I will get closer which will be 50% of that type of terrain, the other 50% terrain will be 100yds or less - so overall I rarely ever jack the scope up over 5 power. Keep it simple.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the fixed 4x scopes, too, and have them on some small game rifles. My deer hunting is far different than what you may be doing, because I sit and let things happen in front of me.

Still hunting means things can develop quickly and simple is best; but stand hunting, like I do now, allows me time to dial up a variable power scope for precise aiming. With that said, my go-to deer gun sports a 1.5x to 5x variable, which is basically low power all the time. At the same time, I limit shots to within 150 yards and the magnification is more than adequate.

When I hunted in the West, I used higher power variables.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

4X on my mountain rifle--- 4X on my prairie rifle.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've got a 4x on my 30-30 that I use in thicker stuff but prefer a 3-9 on my 06's.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

mostly 3x9 leoupolds on my rifles and mostly open country so I seldom take them off of 9


----------

